# 2 X 2.4 kW at 24v burnt at 48V



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

12 kW (16 hp) is enough to do parking lot patrol, but nowhere near enough for a 2500 lb car in real traffic. My 48V car is lighter than that, and is adequate for city work, but can pull 500 to 1000 Amps. 80 Volts and ~500 Amps would be a much safer plan (even then you'd be one of the slower cars on the road).


bgoner said:


> I'm offered to use two 2.4kW DC motors at 24V - 2400rpm. I was told that I can get about 5kw from each at 48V (3500rpm) with one Curtis Controller 1205P 36-48 48v 150A (for 1h), 250 (5 mins). ($250 for the two motors and $300-350 for the controller - is it a good price?).
> 
> Would this work and is it a wise decision for 2500lbs/1100kg vehicle?
> 
> ...


----------

